# PROJECT/SURVEY



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys and gals I got this in a email and it says it ok to pass it on.So im passing it on.Please take the time and do this.Thanks.

Hello,

I represent a CPM student team working with the Division of Wildlife Resources (DWR). Our project is on the feasibility of using angler submitted fishing pictures to assist in the management of fish in Utah's lakes and streams. Please take a moment to complete the short survey below. Feel free to forward this to any outdoors men you may know, as these results can impact DWR in their management approach.

http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22EQTWC55AC

We appreciate your support!


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Quick and painless survey. hope it helps out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

time4hunt said:


> Quick and painless survey. hope it helps out.


+1


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Done and why can't more surveys be that painless. Thanks for allowing input on this. Looking forward to seeing the results posted and what the DWR may implement as a result of this survery. Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Done, hope it helps.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm surprised they don't get more photos. Everybody's either got a cell phone with a camera or a digicam, these days. I'll have to get more active on that.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

The survey felt more like a feasibility study by a vendor, deciding on the worth of making a smart phone app which they would then sell the data to the DWR. Fish Pix Utah???? And please define "CPM Student Team" and your relationship with the DWR. I don't mind if this is the case (being a potential vendor), except that if it were true, the "student group" sponsoring the survey should be more forthcoming with such information. Will this be work/an app that is free of charge or for a fee to the State? This may affect people's attitudes on submitting pics. Also, I have my doubts about people sending in pics of large fish for the same reason they don't report about them on a site such as this one.....unless such pics were kept private. Otherwise, this will obviously skew the data towards a smaller size population in the particular water than is truly there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good points.
I took the survey but I don't have a smart phone.
To me, a phone is still for making calls on.
Call me old fashioned and cheap.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D,
There has been some inferences to sending Pics to an existing DWR site. Do you, or anyone else have some knowledge of a such a site and their interest in such? If so, what are they looking for?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The DWR has always accepted fishing pictures from anglers. In years past, some of these pictures have even been used for the cover of the Proclamations.
I'm not sure how you submit a picture to them though.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Did anyone get the one in your email from the DNR about strawberry reservoir? I made a post about it but nobody responded.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

viewtopic.php?t=40779


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Good points.
> I took the survey but I don't have a smart phone.
> To me, a phone is still for making calls on.
> Call me old fashioned and cheap.


I think I might be the last human without a cellular. I'm probably better off without one.

And to submit pics to the DWR, send an email to:

[email protected]


----------

